# Gonna go quick



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2019)

Or not...
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/d/saint-louis-rare-schwinn-deluxe-hornet/6936199555.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

Love this: "This is the only original Schwinn you would be able to get for cheap "


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2019)

I hope some unsuspecting newb doesn’t drop 3 figures on this thinking they are getting an “original” Chicago Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2019)

About $950 over the money--I'll have what he's smoking!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 17, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> I hope some unsuspecting newb doesn’t drop 3 figures on this thinking they are getting an “original” Chicago Schwinn.



That won’t happen, especially here. This guy is high as a kite!!


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 17, 2019)

That seat cover...must belong to fartman

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll add that the original owner did that one right by taking off the fugly chain guard and pitching it in the trash barrel.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 17, 2019)

Lot of shady people out there these days it seems.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 18, 2019)

Here's the box for it.$100+$103.05 shipping. It's...the box...?!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143263252975

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice kids pedal toy chainring, but where is the rest of that tractor?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 26, 2019)

PS That really looks like a recent one from China. The tank is a dead giveaway to me that it may have been a Cruiser 7 once.


----------

